# The Royal Haslar - Dec 2010



## vmlopes (Dec 10, 2010)

> The Royal Hospital Haslar began as a Royal Navy hospital in 1753. It has a long and distinguished history in the medical care of service personnel in peacetime and in war.
> 
> The building was designed by Theodore Jacobsen and built between 1746-61.
> 
> ...



Bit of a last minute thing for me and Garystair so glad that we chose this one.......great explore some really sketchy moments but all good in the end.

Having a bit of a love in with the D700 and 50mm so all these are shot handheld at up to ISO4000, hope you enjoy.....

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9


----------



## Els (Dec 10, 2010)

Thats very very nice indeed. I want your camera


----------



## King Al (Dec 11, 2010)

Great pics VM, like the shot across the beds


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeez,ISO 4000 thats impressive buddy!Great shots mate,didnt know if this was still a goer or not.


----------



## vmlopes (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks fellas......

A few B&W ones......


----------



## nutnut (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice shots there V was it as good as i imagine?


----------



## vmlopes (Dec 11, 2010)

nutnut said:


> Nice shots there V was it as good as i imagine?



Better!! and we only saw a small part of the main hospital there are dozens of other buildings around the site


----------



## 0xygen (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice!! I'm normally not so much of a fan of modern hospitals but this place looks eerily new and well preserved - I like it!

Thanks for sharing,

-0xy


----------



## KooK. (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely stuff, grat photos looks like a rewarding explore, those ultrasound scans are pretty cool.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice one - you cant beat the D700 on those higher ISO settings.


----------



## Wallsey (Dec 11, 2010)

*Haslar Hospital*

I spent 5 hours in the operating theatre in 1982 having my knee rebuilt in the Royal Naval Hospital (RNH) Haslar.
I was told the day after the Operation there was a possibility that I would not walk again without a walking stick or calipers on my leg.
9 months in the Physio dept.I walked out of that hospital, albeit with a slight limp.
Thank you RNH Haslar.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 12, 2010)

Superb pics, VM. The B&W staircase one is totally stunning.


----------

